

Cheap Will Be Smart. Expensive Will Be Dumb. - llambda
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/12/cheap-willl-be-smart-expensive-will-be-dumb.html?

======
narkee
I imagine there's a market out there for hardware "plugins", to upgrade
connectivity and functionality of these expensive, dumb systems.

Imagine a small, lightweight raspberryPI type device that can plug into your
car, or boat, or into the back of your fridge, that has Wifi and Bluetooth and
provides whatever functionality you need. As technology advances, all you need
to do is upgrade the small plugin, and not the entire car.

Just a thought...

------
mattmanser
I'm still waiting to be able to drive my car with my iPhone :(

This is fairly obvious when someone says it to you, but I guess you've got to
think of it first.

Though this might change if manufacturers figure out a way to keep charging
for expensive devices, but at the moment they've little incentive to upgrade
an old product and the longer development cycle will obviously lead to
'dumber' tech on launch.

